# Risotto Rosso with Sage



## Dominick (Sep 26, 2008)

*Risotto Rosso with Sage*
<UL>
<LI>2 tablespoons olive oil 
<LI>1/4 cup minced onion 
<LI>2 teaspoons minced garlic 
<LI>1-1/2 cups arborio rice 
<LI>1/2 cup red wine 
<LI>3 cups boiling chicken stock 
<LI>1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese 
<LI>2 tablespoons butter 
<LI>1 tablespoon chopped fresh sage 
<LI>salt and pepper to taste </LI>[/list]


1. Heat the oil in a heavy bottomed saucepan over medium heat. When just smoking hot, add the onion and garlic. Sauté until just soft, about 5 minutes.


2. Add the rice and sauté with the onions and garlic until the rice begins to take on a golden or toasty color. 


3. Deglaze the pan with the red wine. Allow the wine to reduce until just dry, stirring frequently.


4. Add 1 cup of the chicken stock and allow to simmer (reduce the heat if necessary). Stir frequently and add another cup of stock when the first one is absorbed. Repeat until all the stock is used.


5. After the last addition of stock, be careful not to allow the liquid to absorb completely. As the rice starts to thicken, taste to see it is just al dente and adjust the seasoning. Add the cheese and butter, stirring constantly. 


6. When the rice is "bound", remove from heat and fold in the sage. Place on a serving platter.


This is excellent with roasted game hens, roast pork, duck and even beef.


----------

